# Optimum seating for a violin concerto



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I am asking because of a potenital live Tchaik violin concerto. What is the best place to sit while attending a live violin concerto performance? Is it better to sit up close or further away?


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I have always preferred a seat in front of the soloist about 6-8 rows back for better projection. I do not like being close to the artist as i hear too much instrument noise ie key clicks,etc.

Jim


----------

